# portable touchpad et souris

## bueno

bonjour,

J'ai un IBM t30 qui posséde un touchpad. G un X avec fluxbox et le touchpad fonctionne bien. Mais parfois je souhaiterai brancher ma souris USB avec molette pour faire du Blender ou du gimp. Comment faire pour que les deux tourne sachant que la souris serai brancher une fois 3.

merci d'avance

bueno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arlequin

C'est pas trés compliqué (la preuve, j'ai réussi). Dans ton XF86Config, il te faut définir les deux pointeurs (souris) :

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Logitech" "SendCoreEvents"

(...)

EndSection

(...)

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Touchpad"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

   Option       "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Logitech"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

(...)

```

Et hop ! 

Bien sûr, ça implique aussi que tu es compilé les bons noyaux dans le kernel, pour avoir le support de la souris USB (usemouse et mousedev par exemple).

----------

## bueno

tu les toruve ou les option pour ds le make menuconfig au moment de recompiler le noyau ? Et j'ai pas de /dev/input/mice...  :Sad: 

bueno

----------

## SuperTomate

 *bueno wrote:*   

> tu les toruve ou les option pour ds le make menuconfig au moment de recompiler le noyau ?

 

Input core support -> Mouse support

USB Support -> UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support

USB Support -> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

Et la doc en bonus : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/desktop.xml#doc_chap2_sect4

 *bueno wrote:*   

> Et j'ai pas de /dev/input/mice... 

 

Tu l'auras quand tu auras mis ces modules dans le kernel.

----------

## arlequin

Mince, il fait ça mieux que moi   :Wink: 

Faudra pas oublier de rajouter les modules dans /etc/modules.autoload, parce que pour la souris, il le fera pas tout seul   :Confused: 

----------

## SuperTomate

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Faudra pas oublier de rajouter les modules dans /etc/modules.autoload, parce que pour la souris, il le fera pas tout seul  

 

Ou les mettre directement dans le noyau, c'est plus simple.

----------

## arlequin

Oui, mais ça fait des gros noyaux, comme dans les pêches   :Razz: 

----------

## bueno

bon g tou mis ds le noyau, g le /dev/input/mice.

quand je branche la souris g une entree ds le dmesg

et g rajouter les ligne au /etc/X11/XF86Config

je restart X mais ma souris bouge po...que faire ? ou chercher le probleme.

merci d'avance  :Wink: 

bueno

----------

## SuperTomate

 *bueno wrote:*   

> je restart X mais ma souris bouge po...que faire ? ou chercher le probleme.

 

Essaie de regarder dans le fichier de log de XFree (/var/log/XFree86.0.log) s'il ajoute bien tes 2 souris.

Si t'y arrives toujours pas, montre nous ton XF86Config.

----------

## bueno

bin apparement ds le log ca se passe pas mal 

```
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

xf86KbdEvents Resource temporarily unavailable

(II) PM Event received: Power Status Change

(II) PM Event received: System Suspend Request

(II) PM Event received: Normal Resume System

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

et ds mon XF86Config y a ca

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"

    Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

et ca  tout en bas du meme fichier

```

InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

InputDevice "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"

```

alors chef ?

bueno

----------

## yuk159

essaye de mettre la souris avant le pad dans ton XF86config pour voir.

 je ne sais pas trop si ca joue mais j'avais le meme probleme sur ma slack jusqu'a ce que j'inverse.

j'ai fait la meme chose sur gentoo et ca marche avec la meme config que t'as donne arlequin

----------

## bueno

non ca marche toujours pas....c vraiment etonnant. Pourtant g tous..  :Crying or Very sad:   bizarre.

Si qq a une idee ?

merci d'avance

bueno

----------

## yuk159

essaye IMPS/2 a la place ImPS/2

----------

## Dorgendubal

ben, tu pourrais déjà essayer que avec la souris pour voir si le problème vient de la souris ou du fait d'avoir les deux branchés en même temps.

----------

## bueno

IMPS/2 ca passe pas. Sinon je pense qu'il doit me manquer qq chose ds le kernel. G pas usb ds /proc/bus/ . Vous voulez pas me faire un recap de ce que je dois mettre dan sle kernel. G mis ce que supertomate ma dit mais il doit en manquer. Je suis sur un laptop IBM T30 et la souris ets une microsoft Intellimouse.

merci d'avance

bueno

----------

## Dom

Pour avoir /proc/bus/usb il faut rajouter cette ligne dans /etc/fstab :

```
usbdevfs /proc/bus/usb usbdevfs defaults 0 0
```

Mais je ne sais pas si ça peut avoir une influence sur ton problème.

----------

## bueno

ok dom je suis d'accrod mais la l'entree ds /proc/bus n'exite pas donc on peut pas le monter...je vien de tester d'ailleur et ca passe pas il me dit que le point de montage n'existe pas. Il doit me manquer qq chose dans le kernel

bueno

----------

## yuk159

oui mais si Dom te dit ca c'est parce que la gentoo utilise devfs et que certaines entree  sont generes automatiquement au boot  :Wink: 

je ne sais pas si ca va resoudre ton prob' mais ca vaut le coups de tenter  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bueno

bin le devfs ds la fstab il aime pas au demarrage il me dit que je peux pas le monter. Sinon g un XF86config qui est bon, le noyau qui a les bonnes options (apparement g mis ce qu'il faut) et g le /dev/input/mice

les log me renvoie ce qui va bien mais la souris passe pas. Par contre il me faut pas un truc dans /proc/... ?

bueno

----------

## yuk159

Tu pourrais nous lister la sortie de la commande /sbin/lsmod s'il te plait ?

----------

## bueno

voila 

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

snd-mixer-oss          13944   1  (autoclean)

snd-intel8x0           20228   1 

snd-pcm                68160   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-timer              16904   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-ac97-codec         38368   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-page-alloc          5616   0  [snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         4064   0  [snd-intel8x0]

snd-rawmidi            15296   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-device          4516   0  [snd-rawmidi]

snd                    34244   0  [snd-mixer-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm snd-timer snd-ac97-codec snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device]

```

tout ce que j'ai ajouter au kernel pour l'usb je l'ai mis en dur aussi.

merci de votre aide.

Bueno

----------

## yuk159

Tu a vraiment tout mis en dur ?

Est-ce que tu a un dossier /lib/modules/noyo_a_toi/kernel/drivers/usb

Si se n'est pas le cas je ne peux pas vraiment t'aider (je met tout l'usb pratiquement en module).

Une derniere question a tu installe hotplug ?

----------

## bueno

bon je vais ton sortir en module. Recapitule moi stp ce que je dois mettre en module. apres la recompile en module je fais koi ? reboot puis modprobe puis je les ajoute a module.autoload ?

hotplug ? c koi c ou?

bueno

----------

## yuk159

hotplug permet de charger tout ce dont tu a besoin automatiquement sans que tu n'ai rien (ou presque  :Wink: ) a mettre dans modules.autoload

a mon avis essaye ca dabord si ca fonctionne pas on verra pour modifier le noyau

[EDIT]

oups desole : pour l'installer emerge hotplug evdement  :Wink: 

----------

## bueno

bon j'ai fait emerge hotplug. je vais redemarrer pour voir si ca passe.

sinon la je branche la mouse, je tape dmesg et en bas je vois ca :

```

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.1-1, assigned address 2

: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse  with IntelliEye] on usb2:2.0

```

bon le hotplug je le place ds modul.autoload ou ca passe tout seul ?

bueno

----------

## yuk159

Decidement, faudrais que jaille dormir moi (je t'ai pas donne toutes les infos)

une fois hotplug installe il faut le charger au demarrage :

```
rc-update add hotplug default
```

ou a chaud :

```
/etc/init.d/hotplug start|stop|restart
```

----------

## bueno

je vien de le lancer a chaud, j'ai plug la mouse...mais que dalle ca passe pas.

je fais koi , je passe tout en module ?

bueno

----------

## yuk159

Perso je redemarrerai dabord, pour voir

----------

## bueno

 :Confused:  bon bin g fait rc-update add hotplug default j'ai reboot plugger la mouse mais non ca passe pas...il te faut des log particulier ?

bueno

----------

## bueno

je te file le resultat de mon log XFREE 

```

 Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Microsoft: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents"

(**) Microsoft: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Microsoft: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Microsoft: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Microsoft: Buttons: 5

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Touchpad: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Touchpad: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Touchpad: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Touchpad: Buttons: 3

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Touchpad" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Microsoft: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(--) Touchpad: PnP-detected protocol: "PS/2"

(II) Touchpad: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

et le dmesg apres avoir branché la mouse

```

NTFS volume version 3.1.

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:1f.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1f.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:1f.6

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 02:00.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.1-2, assigned address 2

: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouse  with IntelliEye] on usb2:2.0

```

sinon si je fait cat /dev/input/mice et que je bouge la souris rien ne s'affiche.

je te donne mon XF86config aussi :

```

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Microsoft"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Touchpad"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option       "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

    Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

    Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

  #  Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

```

 InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

     InputDevice "Microsoft" "SendCoreEvents"

     InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

```

en esperant que vous allez voir une erreur parceque moi je voi pas 

bueno  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bueno

la solution ete bete mais je la dis pour les autre !!!

je suis passe du UHCI à OHCI dans le kernel et hop c good.

special thx pour Yuk qui me supporte  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

merci encore a vous tous !!

bueno

----------

## yuk159

Desole je me suis endormis (mdr)   :Laughing: 

[EDIT] 

je vois que t'as poste autre chose avec entre autre la config de la molette

il faut juste que tu mettre Option "Buttons"   "3"

et normalement avec le "ZAxisMapping" ca devrai rouler.

----------

## bueno

euh la non yuk il faut "buttons" "5" car ma souris a trois bouttons (2 + molettes) et le Zaxismapping je vais lui affecter 4 et 5.

enfin ca marche tjr po meme dans un terminal ou dans firebird.

bueno

----------

## yuk159

```
 

Option "Buttons"     "3"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

Tu va penser que je suis tetu (c'est vrai  :Wink: ) mais essaye ca quand meme.

J'ai une logitech 2 boutons+une molette et si je fait le compte ca fais 3 .(a moins que je n'ai rien capter (comment ca encore!!?  :Razz: ) est que tu a effectivement une souris 5 boutons.

Sinon fait gaffe a la syntaxe quand meme.

----------

## bueno

bon j'ai fait comme tu dis mais ca passe pas...et oui moi je suis sur un laptop. du coup ma souris qui a la roulette et en SendCoreEvents...ca joue peu etre;

regarde la conf :

```

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Microsoft"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "Buttons" "3"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Touchpad"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option       "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

    Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

   # Option      "ZAxisMapping" "3 4"

EndSection

```

pourtant vient de coller ce texte en cliquant sur la roulette   :Confused: 

bueno

----------

## yuk159

J'ai un laptop aussi avec un pad+une souris usb et j'ai mis la souris en CorePointer et le pad en SendCoreEvents bien que je pense pas que ca change grand chose (en tous cas j'ai jamais essayer d'inverser  :Very Happy: )

Tu est sur que la roulette de la souris fonctionne (question bete, mais au cas ou ...  :Wink: )

----------

## bueno

j'y avais deja pensé d'inverser mais jamais tenté...mais situ vire ta mouse usb...ton pad tourne tjr ?

bueno

----------

## yuk159

oui par contre je n'arrive pas a faire comme du temps de ma slack, c'est a dire couper le pad quand la souris est branche. ;p

----------

## ganlhi

Salut !

Je suis un tout nouvel utilisateur de gentoo, et j'ai un probleme avec ma souris usb logitech sur mon portable compaq pressarion 2108 EU.

J'ai suivi tous les conseils donnés dans ce topic :

J'ai compilé le noyau avec les options conseillées

J'ai bien un fichier /dev/input/mice, mais avec cat, rien ne se passe quand je  bouge la souris...

J'ai mis à jour mon fichier XF86Config, comme précisé, en mettant la souris avant le pad.

J'ai installé hotplug, qui démarre au boot, grace à rc-update

J'ai pas de /proc/bus/usb, mais j'ai mis ce qu'il faut dans /etc/fstab

et en ce qui concerne OHCI, ça empèche mon clavier de fonctionner ! 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Voilà, je crois que c'est tout... Pourriez vous m'aider ? Je n'ai pas envie d'abandonner gentoo à cause d'un probleme de souris, parce qu'elle me plait bien, cette distrib !

Merci d'avance

----------

## kernelsensei

je ne voudrais pas paraitre chiant mais : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

----------

## DuF

Oué mais là il peut rien pour le titre du sujet, il est vieux d'un an et il n'en est pas l'auteur...

----------

## ganlhi

En effet, merci DuF...

 :Wink: 

----------

## ganlhi

alors, personne ne peut m'aider ? siouplait...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ganlhi

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

